# Which bows ?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun.

But because of the nature of my weapons, my list would be:

Long selfbows made of hardwoods (I mean hickory or harder). No recoil, lots of speed, and plenty of power with a comfortable, accurate handle. Pulling 70#, 75#, 80#, 85#, and 90#. Hopefully tuned so I could shoot the same sort of arrows from all of them (whihc, if I did it right, wouldn't be _too_ hard).

Better get scraping!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's my list. I actully put a whole lot of thought into this. Good thread!

-09 Hoyt Vantage Elite
-07 Hoyt Ultra Elite
-08 Hoyt Pro elite
-09 Bowtech Admiral
-08 Bowtech 82nd airborne
-06 Bowtech allegiance
-08 Bowtech Constitution
-03 Bowtech Pro 40 dually
-04 Bowtech pro 40 wheelie
-09 Hoyt Montega


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*ok .... Good thread*

Im looking forward to the, *2010-2011-2012-2013-2014-2015* bows that HCA will release. I have "NO" doubt that there have been some "GREAT" bows out there. I have just never needed or had the desire to shoot another bow line. For 25 years I have shot HCA. Got 15+ hanging on the walls around here. BUT..... 

and IM "NOT" bashing.

I really like the looks of the *Elite *line, good job K. Strother

I like the looks of the "Captian" by *BOW-TECH *love the riser, glad there fast ... again, good job K. Strother.

*HOYT*= HEAVY SLOWBOW, IMO ....

*BEAR* = OLD SCHOOL, Thank god for the "TRUTH" & "TRUTH II", Hope there is no "TRUTH XXXV", Glad to see BEAR BACK.

I like *"MONSTER BOWS" *... great bow "Mike" keep up the good work.

*"MATHEWS"* ... who aint got one. Dime a dozen, Just to many of them to say "LOOK at this one" They pay there shooters well. Absolute flawless marketing there. Indeed the Industry GIANT.

*"ALPINE"* ... I like this line of bows, Bob builds good bows.

*"Pearson"* is exploding ... Welcome Back .... Thanks RB, cant wait to see your next bow. R2B2 is a shooter. Pearson + RB = $$$$$$ This guy can make my Boat Or shoot over 300fps.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Im looking forward to the, *2010-2011-2012-2013-2014-2015* bows that HCA will release. I have "NO" doubt that there have been some "GREAT" bows out there. I have just never needed or had the desire to shoot another bow line. For 25 years I have shot HCA. Got 15+ hanging on the walls around here. BUT.....


Your kinda ruining the thread + as a "47" year old you shouldnt really be posting in the youth section.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

martin warthog 
martin dream catcher
martin firecat
martin hunter
all of the martin pro series bow


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

*sorry i only have 8 top bows*

09 vantage elite
08 ultra elite 
06 trykon xl
07 vectrix xl
08 katera xl
any of the montega's
08 737
hoyt helix recurve
martin longbow
bowtech 82 air borne

i own one of them


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

12ringbuster said:


> 09 vantage elite
> 08 ultra elite
> 06 trykon xl


Have you shot a Vantage Elite yet ? It'd be an interesting one to try =]

I just won a Trykon XL auction on ebay, looking forward to having one in my size again.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Elite Gt500 or Z28
Bowtech 82nd, Admiral, or Air Raid
HCA Speed Pro
Mathews Reazon or Monster (now that they came up with new dampeing systems) A Switchback would also be nice. I personally think it is Mathews best bow to date.
Rytera Alien X would also be nice.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoyt kobalt (my bow)
PSE x-force
PSE x-force ss
Hoyt katera
hoyt alphamax 32
Bowtech admiral
Bowtech 82nd airborne

Thats all Have at the moment


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

hoyt v tec 
hoyt viper tech 
hoyt 7 37
bowtech old glory 
bowtech admiral
bowtech 82nd air borne
Parker ultra lite 31
Martin Slayer extreme
One of the weird lookin monster bows
Nice long bow any kind


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

In no particular order:

Bowtech Equalizer(Own it)
Bowtech Captain(On the way)
Bowtech Sentinel
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Monster Dragon
Hoyt AM 35
PSE BowMadness XL
PSE X-Force
One of the APA's, cnot sure which one
Hoyt Pro or Ultra Elite

I'd also like to try the Airow Gun by Bowtech but that's not really a bow, it's just an accessory.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Ignition (own it)
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Mathews Switchback XT( hopefully next bow after I outgrow the one I have)
Mathews DXT
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Legacy
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Bear Archery Truth 2
Bowtech General
This is my list so far that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Elite Gt500 or Z28
> Bowtech 82nd, Admiral, or Air Raid
> HCA Speed Pro
> Mathews Reazon or Monster (now that they came up with new dampeing systems) A Switchback would also be nice. I personally think it is Mathews best bow to date.
> Rytera Alien X would also be nice.


yeah, almost everyone says the Mathews Switchback, Switchback XT, and the DXT are Mathews best and nicest bows, but that might change this year. By the way, you can buy the harmonic stabilizer for any Mathews bow that has a harminic damping system.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Im looking forward to the, *2010-2011-2012-2013-2014-2015* bows that HCA will release. I have "NO" doubt that there have been some "GREAT" bows out there. I have just never needed or had the desire to shoot another bow line. For 25 years I have shot HCA. Got 15+ hanging on the walls around here. BUT.....
> 
> and IM "NOT" bashing.
> 
> ...


The Monster bows by Mathews are made by Matt McPherson, along with Mathews.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Im looking forward to the, *2010-2011-2012-2013-2014-2015* bows that HCA will release. I have "NO" doubt that there have been some "GREAT" bows out there. I have just never needed or had the desire to shoot another bow line. For 25 years I have shot HCA. Got 15+ hanging on the walls around here. BUT.....
> 
> and IM "NOT" bashing.
> 
> ...


i shoot alpine it is the best bow i have ever shot. my dad shoots for them and i get the deals a shooter gets because of that. cant wait till im 16 wen i can be a "actual" shooter for them


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a good question. I guess my list would have to include..
Mathews Drenalin (own)
Diamond Black Ice
Mathews Reezen 7
Hoyt Gamemaster (I think that it would be fun to give a recurve a try)
Mathews Drenalin LD
Elite Cuda
Alien X (if the grip were better I would own one)
The one that cost me too much
Hoyt Pro Elite (have, but up until the last $300 I put into it for a different scope and different release it wouldn't group for me)


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> The Monster bows by Mathews are made by Matt McPherson, along with Mathews.


yes and no... the Monster and Monster XLR8 is made by mathews.... Monster bow is made by..well...Monster

here you go http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/Page7.html


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

09 Hoyt Vantage Elite
09 Mathews Conqurst Apex
08 Bowtech General- sooth cam
09 Martin S4 Elite with furious cams and nitrous cams
09 Martin S4 Mag with M2 pro cam
08 Hoyt ProElite
09 PSE Moneymaker- single cam
07 Martin Slayer with elite and mag limbs and Mpro cam
08 Mathews Drenalin LD
09 Concept Archery C99


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> 09 Hoyt Vantage Elite
> 09 Mathews Conqurst Apex
> 08 Bowtech General- sooth cam
> 09 Martin S4 Elite with furious cams and nitrous cams
> ...


Now that I think about it, I would rather hae the Rytera Alien X instead of a hoyt proelite.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Have you shot a Vantage Elite yet ? It'd be an interesting one to try =]
> 
> I just won a Trykon XL auction on ebay, looking forward to having one in my size again.


no i havn't shot a vantage elite but i would love to. i think it would be awsome.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

-Mathews Switchback XT (own it)
-Mathews Reezen 7.0
-Hoyt AlphaMax 32
-Mathews Monster
-Mathews Drenalin
-Elite GT500
-Elite Z28
-Diamond Iceman
-Bowtech Captain
-PSE X-force

Good thread this was fun


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Thats a good question. I guess my list would have to include..
> Mathews Drenalin (own)
> *Diamond Black Ice*
> Mathews Reezen 7
> ...


If you think the black ice is nice you'll probally like marquis also I know I liked it a bit more


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my target bow: Alpine Pro Comp
my hunting bow: Alpine Ventura
the only other bow i would want to have is the 82nd airborn


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> yes and no... the Monster and Monster XLR8 is made by mathews.... Monster bow is made by..well...Monster
> 
> here you go http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/Page7.html


Ok, i didn't quite realize what bows you were talking about. sorry about that.:zip:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> The Monster bows by Mathews are made by Matt McPherson, along with Mathews.


Hes talking about the Monster Bow Company.

Not the Mcpherson line from Mathews.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> If you think the black ice is nice you'll probally like marquis also I know I liked it a bit more


I have drawn a marquis and it was really smooth. I can't quite draw one in 70 though.


----------

